# Online Friends



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I feel like I'm better at talking online than in real life, I would love to make more online friends, anyone out there want to? Send me a message or reply :smile2::boogie:boogie


----------



## Mycenaean (Jan 11, 2016)

Well that makes two of us


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

How can we ever be friends when you don't watch movies?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Agreed. Though I'm not TOO horrible out in the real world either. It's obviously easier because you can read, re-read, delete, re-type, read, delete, re-type, type some more, re-read, delete, type, etc. online.


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> How can we ever be friends when you don't watch movies?


Well a lot has changed and I do now


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Agreed. Though I'm not TOO horrible out in the real world either. It's obviously easier because you can read, re-read, delete, re-type, read, delete, re-type, type some more, re-read, delete, type, etc. online.


That's true, I don't get out much so I don't really have any practise at real talking


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Making online friends is much easier, probably because i meet them at places of common interest. This forum or video games, perhaps i should actively start applying this tactic in real life as well. It does seem to work.


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

I generally have a good personality but have difficulty portraying that irl, I've realised how awesome I am when I talk to people online :')


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Dark Light said:


> Join our skype group. You'll meet plenty of people there.


Thanks, I'll have a look


----------



## formicaman (Jan 12, 2016)

hey...kind of new here. what is the Skype group?


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

formicaman said:


> hey...kind of new here. what is the Skype group?


There is a thread for adding people on skype and I think there is a group chat on skype too for people to join but I don't know where you would go for that.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

I've found talking online is a good first step to overcoming the anxiety. At one point I didn't even like typing to people. Now I'm good enough to hold small group conversations on Skype via voice. I'm online a lot, so if anyone wants to make another online buddy, I'm always open to talking.


----------



## just a random londoner (Mar 30, 2015)

Greyx said:


> I feel like I'm better at talking online than in real life


basically my life described in one sentence lol


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

just a random londoner said:


> basically my life described in one sentence lol


Always been me


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I just want a bestfriend/reliable concert buddy.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I'll be your friend if you want, but I'm sure you already have many other friends by now.


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm the same. I have no problem meeting people online and talking to them and becoming friends but irl I can't for the life of me keep up a decent conversation lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I only makes friends with hot girls.


----------



## Ashleigh turner (Feb 14, 2016)

*hello*

Hi there how are you


----------



## Ashleigh turner (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi there how are you ☺


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd like more people to talk to it's just that I don't have a lot of energy left in me. I get discouraged because so few people actually want to talk when you add them to skype or whatever.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

thetah said:


> If you have Kik I can invite you to a group with people who have social anxiety - my username is s4m/0hT (remove the '/').


can i get added to that


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

thetah said:


> What's your Kik?


jason88cubs


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not opposed to PMs


----------

